

If futz.me is the coolest, why not more users? - commandlinekid
http://futz.me
Why aren't more people using futz.me?<p>In it's simplest form:<p>Email yourself a note, link, or picture without logging in to ANYTHING first...<p>Example:<p>Just type into your browser's address bar...<p>futz.me/xxx Hey Mom this is cool!<p>...If your username were "xxx".<p>Check it out.
http://futz.me
======
ColinWright
Contra-positively, since it doesn't have many users, maybe it's not the
coolest.

~~~
commandlinekid
No I think it's the opposite. It is cool, but no one knows about it.

------
yotamoron
Because most of the normal people, i.e., non-geeks, simply don't like typing
stuff and remember gazillion commands. Command-line is for programmers and
sysadmins - not for your average user.

~~~
commandlinekid
It doesn't really use the "command line". That's just a play on words.
It...uses the address bar. So you can just email yourself something by putting
"futz.me/xxx" in front of it.

